

Facebook Introduces ‘Hack,’ the Programming Language of the Future - drl
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2014/03/facebook-hack

======
zimpenfish

        "The closest thing, they say, is Haskell, a statically typed language that provides a way of executing code relatively quickly."
    

Type-annotated PHP =~= Haskell? In which universe?

------
SixSigma
> "You can think of Hack as a new version of PHP"

> "Ironically," he says, "its chief advantage is how little it differs from
> PHP."

I'd probably be keeping quite about that

~~~
drl
Yes, a lot of people seem to agree with you - going by the comments on the
article!

------
Luuseens
According to the article, the main thing that slows devs down is compiling the
code? How insightful.

